# Yeppoon Sat 28/10



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Myself, the brother and Troppo are heading out for a quick early morning fix tomorrow morning just outside Yeppoon. Meeting at the carpark for the beach just north of Rosslyn Bay Marina. Is a new spot for us so not sure what to expect.

Also wasn't sure of any other CQ yakfishos but with all the new members around these days and the non-posting lurkers I thought i'd put it up just in case. Anyone welcome, all a bit of fun - no pressure to catch fish amongst us - in fact if you do manage to A- catch a fish and B- not lose a piece of fishing gear by dropping it over the side then you'll probably be given the boot for showing us up. :lol:

Meet at carpark in google earth image at 6:30am.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ahhhhh, ahem, Scotty Beefs, you said "north" of Rosyln Bay but you should have said "*south*". Looks like we are off to a good start.

The beach is called Kemp Beach and the southern end is well protected from SE winds, though often there is a bit of a swell onto the beach. I know Scotty probably chose this area after thinking of the 4 m tiger shark that was caught at our usual spot, Tanby Point, but not to worry, this is a good place to fish. [Disclaimer: Just because other people catch fish here does not guarantee we will  ]


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Just phoned Freckles. He is gunna be there as well. Yippee, may be biggest CQ AKFF flotilla ever! [Disclaimer: More yakkers does not guarantee that we will catch anything!  ]


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like you've got a stable 23 degrees water temp.

With 3 yaks around that island, get in close and work the windy side first.

Yak#1 slow troll a dead squid
Yak#2 Fast troll a big 2M+ deep diving lure like a halco 190 or rapala
Yak#3 Drift a lightly weighted live slimey


----------

